# 内核打nitro和unicon补丁出错，怎么处理

## easthero

2.6.9及2.6.10内核都试过了，现象一样

单独打nitro或者unicon补丁没有问题，不会出错

2.6.9内核是这样：

打完nitro补丁后再打unicon补丁就会报错，提示

```

patching file drivers/char/vt.c

Hunk #26 FAILED at 3480.

1 out of 26 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/char/vt.c.rej
```

google了半天rej，不会搞，我又不懂C语言。。。

而用2.6.10内核就会报三个错

请问一下该怎么处理？

----------

